# advice on courses



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

I decided to deepen my knowledge about canine behaviour but I stuck with choice of courses:

Think Dog!

Dog Behaviour Psychology Training Diploma Course level 4

CFBA 4102

Dog Psychology and Training | Courses Direct United Kingdom

or maybe something form this list:
The Guild of Dog Trainers - Dog Training, Dog Training and Behaviour, Dog Training Courses, Dog Behaviour Courses

Did anyone undertake Intelligent Dog Trainer's course? Intelligent Dog Trainer's Course with Kay Laurence

More I search, less I am sure which one will be the best.
Any advice please.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I think you need to be a bit more specific about your objectives, ie just general knowledge or looking for a career or the former which may turn into the latter?

Do you want to pick n mix or do you want to take a more structured approach.

I also think you would benefit from speaking to an individual in person or over the phone to determine what your wants and needs are and at what level to start.

IABTC

Angela is a PEP2 for the KCAI scheme so she would be able to help you too.

There are a lot of providers out there, and a lot of good stuff, but it sometimes needs a bit of a think of how to best spend your money and time.


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks you your advice.
I am interested in career as a behaviorist, I like training dogs but solving problems is what I want to do. Start with general one and maybe in the future move to dog/dog, dog/human aggression.

Btw I was thinking about IABTC as well


----------

